# Uber loses UK Employment Tribunal appeal: full text of judgment



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Uber has lost its Employment Appeals Tribunal appeal in the United Kingdom concerning the legal classification of drivers.

The appeal decision confirms the earlier decision that drivers are 'workers' rather than independent contractors.

Uber has foreshadowed a further appeal.

Here's a link to the full text of the appeal judgment (53 pages): https://assets.publishing.service.g..._v_Mr_Y_Aslam_and_Others_UKEAT_0056_17_DA.pdf

(Edited to include link to appeal judgment rather than the judgment for the earlier decision appealed against.)


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Thanks for the link Jack, that saved me having to find it. The first judgement made a lot of sense to me, I look forward to reading this one.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Jack Malarkey, I think that's the original judgement and not the judgement of the appeal. The linked document is dated 28 October 2016.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

UberDriverAU said:


> Jack Malarkey, I think that's the original judgement and not the judgement of the appeal. The linked document is dated 28 October 2016.


Thanks, UberDriverAU. You're right. Sorry about that.

I have now included the correct link (https://assets.publishing.service.g..._v_Mr_Y_Aslam_and_Others_UKEAT_0056_17_DA.pdf) in the original post.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Thank you Jack Malarkey!


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Doesn't make anything to me,it got occur in ozz,no good to us


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

george manousaridis said:


> Doesn't make anything to me,it got occur in ozz,no good to us


It is a good sign george manousaridis, legal systems all around the world are seeing through Uber's sham arrangement. Our legal system has a history of seeing through sham arrangements too.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

UberDriverAU said:


> It is a good sign george manousaridis, legal systems all around the world are seeing through Uber's sham arrangement. Our legal system has a history of seeing through sham arrangements too.


Agreed,time will kill Uber,some one else will take over or hopefully, I have doubts.All I maybe sense is it will be different manage to or new invectors. I am aware of a Japanese financial arm ,Softbank wants to invest billions in it,I just want to see what direction it will Steer time will show


----------



## Kylar (Oct 29, 2017)

Incredibly interesting to read, I wonder if as the appeal progresses if their intention to run a fleet of self driving cars, presumably from the large quantity of money UBV is spending on R&D in that field and content publicising the goal, in the future will have any impact on them being assessed as a transportation company, since the goodwill and market share generated by their 'independant contractor Customer drivers' will, probably, at some point in the future, be appropriated for their own business (or a new company in the vein of the ULL to UBV relationship).


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Uber to take appeal over ruling on drivers' status to UK Supreme Court.

-The Guardian

"Case to determine whether taxi app drivers get improved rights such as guaranteed minimum wage and holiday pay Uber plans to appeal to the UK's supreme court against a ruling that drivers should be classed as workers, setting the scene for a landmark legal battle with major implications for the gig economy."

Uber hopes the supreme court will grant it permission to leapfrog the court of appeal and take its case directly to the highest court in the country as soon as February.

https://www.theguardian.com/technol...-ruling-on-drivers-status-to-uk-supreme-court


----------



## corsair (Oct 16, 2017)

Kylar said:


> Incredibly interesting to read, I wonder if as the appeal progresses if their intention to run a fleet of self driving cars, presumably from the large quantity of money UBV is spending on R&D in that field and content publicising the goal, in the future will have any impact on them being assessed as a transportation company, since the goodwill and market share generated by their 'independant contractor Customer drivers' will, probably, at some point in the future, be appropriated for their own business (or a new company in the vein of the ULL to UBV relationship).


Unfortunately for Uber their self driving cars are not self driving bahahaha
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-orders-24-000-volvo-xc90-plug-in-hybrids.219631/#post-3282852


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Jack Malarkey said:


> Uber hopes the supreme court will grant it permission to leapfrog the court of appeal and take its case directly to the highest court in the country as soon as February.


Interesting. Bypassing a level of appeal seems like a strange thing to request. It would certainly provide a final answer sooner.


----------



## corsair (Oct 16, 2017)

UberDriverAU said:


> Interesting. Bypassing a level of appeal seems like a strange thing to request. It would certainly provide a final answer sooner.


Yes very uncharacteristic of Uber not to protract the matter as long as possible with endless appeals. I guess it could somehow have something to do with London's licencing decision also under appeal ?


----------

